# E' morto Gigi Proietti.



## admin (2 Novembre 2020)

E' morto Gigi Proietti. Ieri sera, nel giorno dell'ottantesimo compleanno, era stato ricoverato in seguito a problemi cardiaci ( https://www.milanworld.net/gigi-proietti-gravi-condizioni-terapia-intensiva-no-covid-vt95955.html ).


----------



## bmb (2 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' morto Gigi Proietti. Ieri sera, nel giorno dell'ottantesimo compleanno, era stato ricoverato in seguito a problemi cardiaci ( https://www.milanworld.net/gigi-proietti-gravi-condizioni-terapia-intensiva-no-covid-vt95955.html ).



Il più Grande. Brutta notizia. Ciao Mandrà, vai col tango.


----------



## admin (2 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' morto Gigi Proietti. Ieri sera, nel giorno dell'ottantesimo compleanno, era stato ricoverato in seguito a problemi cardiaci ( https://www.milanworld.net/gigi-proietti-gravi-condizioni-terapia-intensiva-no-covid-vt95955.html ).



Grandissimo Gigi

RIP


----------



## hiei87 (2 Novembre 2020)

Un gigante della recitazione e un uomo a cui tutti, anche non conoscendolo, non potevano che voler bene.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' morto Gigi Proietti. Ieri sera, nel giorno dell'ottantesimo compleanno, era stato ricoverato in seguito a problemi cardiaci ( https://www.milanworld.net/gigi-proietti-gravi-condizioni-terapia-intensiva-no-covid-vt95955.html ).



Notizia terribile.
RIP immenso Gigi.
Hai accompagnato la mia vita con il tuo talento vero e non figlio di consensi, likes, raccomandazioni.
Maestro.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Mika (2 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


>



Quando è meglio stare zitti e non scrivere perché si fa più bella figura. Vergogna.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' morto Gigi Proietti. Ieri sera, nel giorno dell'ottantesimo compleanno, era stato ricoverato in seguito a problemi cardiaci ( https://www.milanworld.net/gigi-proietti-gravi-condizioni-terapia-intensiva-no-covid-vt95955.html ).


Mi dispiace molto, ciao grandissimo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' morto Gigi Proietti. Ieri sera, nel giorno dell'ottantesimo compleanno, era stato ricoverato in seguito a problemi cardiaci ( https://www.milanworld.net/gigi-proietti-gravi-condizioni-terapia-intensiva-no-covid-vt95955.html ).



in un fine settimana se ne sono andati l'immenso Sean Connery e il meraviglioso Gigi nazionale..che colpi per noi cresciuti con questi volti che parevano "immortali"


----------



## mandraghe (2 Novembre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quando è meglio stare zitti e non scrivere perché si fa più bella figura. Vergogna.




C'è la seconda puntata, che se possibile è ancora più ridicola.




Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## fabri47 (2 Novembre 2020)

R.I.P.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> in un fine settimana se ne sono andati l'immenso Sean Connery e il meraviglioso Gigi nazionale..che colpi per noi cresciuti con questi volti che parevano "immortali"



Due dei migliori in assoluti, difficile trovare oggi artisti del loro spessore, in tutti i sensi, non solo quello artistico.
Un anno veramente maledetto.


----------



## Maravich49 (2 Novembre 2020)

RIP, un grandissimo artista


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Novembre 2020)

Ma che é sto anno maledetto? Maledizione. RIP Mandrà, insegna agli angeli come si perde ai cavalli.


----------



## Lambro (2 Novembre 2020)

Grande Gigi, addio.
Grazie.


----------



## wildfrank (2 Novembre 2020)

Ciao Gigi. Non ci voleva anche questa.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Novembre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ma che é sto anno maledetto? Maledizione. RIP *Mandrà*, insegna agli angeli come si perde ai cavalli.



Se permetti mi gratto ben bene


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' morto Gigi Proietti. Ieri sera, nel giorno dell'ottantesimo compleanno, era stato ricoverato in seguito a problemi cardiaci ( https://www.milanworld.net/gigi-proietti-gravi-condizioni-terapia-intensiva-no-covid-vt95955.html ).



RIP grandissimo.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (2 Novembre 2020)

RIP maestro.


----------



## Molenko (2 Novembre 2020)

"Avvoca', com'è quando dovemo incula' semo sempre in due, quando lo devo prende 'nculo so' sempre da solo?" 

Un grandissimo. Riposa in pace.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Novembre 2020)

*Flavio Insinna, ex allievo di Gigi Proietti, prima dell'inizio de L'eredità: "Gigi ha insegnato a tutti ad essere suoi allievi e mi ha insegnato come entrare in scena in quelle sere dove vorresti scappare e stare da tutt'altra parte. Stasera, è una di queste sere. Ciao maestro".*


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (2 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Flavio Insinna, ex allievo di Gigi Proietti, prima dell'inizio de L'eredità: "Gigi ha insegnato a tutti ad essere suoi allievi e mi ha insegnato come entrare in scena in quelle sere dove vorresti scappare e stare da tutt'altra parte. Stasera, è una di queste sere. Ciao maestro".*



Tacesse, mamma mia che falso questo qua qualunque cosa dica.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (2 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' morto Gigi Proietti. Ieri sera, nel giorno dell'ottantesimo compleanno, era stato ricoverato in seguito a problemi cardiaci ( https://www.milanworld.net/gigi-proietti-gravi-condizioni-terapia-intensiva-no-covid-vt95955.html ).



Impossibile non amarlo, se ne va nel giorno del suo compleanno a 80 anni...ti si vorrà sempre bene, Gigi


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' morto Gigi Proietti. Ieri sera, nel giorno dell'ottantesimo compleanno, era stato ricoverato in seguito a problemi cardiaci ( https://www.milanworld.net/gigi-proietti-gravi-condizioni-terapia-intensiva-no-covid-vt95955.html ).



quante risate con i suoi spettacoli, le sue barzellette, i suoi film....
un altro gigante dello spettacolo che ci lascia, mi spiace tantissimo. 

RIP


----------



## __king george__ (2 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Flavio Insinna, ex allievo di Gigi Proietti, prima dell'inizio de L'eredità: "Gigi ha insegnato a tutti ad essere suoi allievi e mi ha insegnato come entrare in scena in quelle sere dove vorresti scappare e stare da tutt'altra parte. Stasera, è una di queste sere. Ciao maestro".*



Insinna non sta tanto simpatico nemmeno a me però che Proietti era il suo maestro glielo ho sentito dire un sacco di volte...da tempi in cui faceva ancora il gioco dei pacchi...

lo chiamava sempre "maestro" e si vedeva che lo stimava profondamente


----------



## fabri47 (2 Novembre 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Insinna non sta tanto simpatico nemmeno a me però che Proietti era il suo maestro glielo ho sentito dire un sacco di volte...da tempi in cui faceva ancora il gioco dei pacchi...
> 
> lo chiamava sempre "maestro" e si vedeva che lo stimava profondamente


Sì. Insinna, Cirilli e Brignano, tutti e tre allievi del Maestro e poi divenuti grandi amici.


----------



## Raryof (2 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> R.I.P.




Lo vidi tantissimi anni fa questo ma lo loopai talmente tante volte che mi ricordo ancora oggi tutte le battute alla perfezione.
Un maestro della barzelletta, lì lì con Bramieri, le raccontava davvero bene.


----------

